# Any one delt much with Diamond eye in Bettas?



## Loveyabetta (Jun 25, 2020)

I have a Betta called Bowie that has a thing called “Diamond eye”... it’s a recessive gene in bettas that basically means they over produce scales and over time the scales can start to cover the eye/eyes...
Crazy hey!!? Bowie probably has 0-5% vision on his left side and about 50% on his right. 

His very happy and finds food with no problem.. I’m just interested if anyone else has delt with it or had a blind Betta at any point ... ? 

Any experienced welcome ☺


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Your Bowie doesn't look like dragon. Nor does he show dragon related scales.

I know little about illnesses, so I don't know if the term is the same (eye illness/disorder). But the clouding of his eyes isn't caused by dragon scaling.


----------



## Loveyabetta (Jun 25, 2020)

His a dumbo, his breeder gave him to me cheep before of the scale coved


indjo said:


> Your Bowie doesn't look like dragon. Nor does he show dragon related scales.
> 
> I know little about illnesses, so I don't know if the term is the same (eye illness/disorder). But the clouding of his eyes isn't caused by dragon scaling.


I think It's most common in dragon scales, but can happen in regular bettas as well. Bowie is a Dumbo!!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I have two dragon females that are slowly growing scales over their eyes. I always feed them in the same spot. I use a plastic pipette for frozen/thawed foods and squeeze the pipette so the worms or shrimp hang out the tip but not fall. It feels like spoon feeding them lol but they get good meals. 😁 neither of them are completely blind yet, they can still see But I know eventually they could be so I stick to a good routine.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FWIW, indjo has been breeding Betta for donkey's years and knows his genetic. He is also correct: Dragons are the type that have the genetic predisposition for Diamond Eye. Other types can suffer from cataracts but not Snake Eye (it has a ton of names). The scales grow over the eyes and form a hard, opaque cover.

Just to see, I Googled and was amazed at the misinformation and misidentification from people who are just regurgitating something they read. One even identified as Diamond Eye a spot that is in the middle of the Betta's eye but the surrounding area is perfectly clear. How does scale overgrowth start in the middle and spread outward???? 

There are no scales growing over Bowie's eyes; the cloudiness is are not opaque; it is not thick. The left looks like an injury or cataracts. Note the difference in a Betta that does suffer from Diamond Eye. And the one below from the beginnings of same. Both are Dragons.


----------



## Loveyabetta (Jun 25, 2020)

Google is full of useless crap I know. I was told it was diamond eye so that’s what I researched.. as long as it’s not an illness that causing him any pain or problems (his very active and playful) I’m happy to commit to a blind fish if it goes that way. so does cataract mean he’s old ? At what age approx would a Betta start to get cataracts ?


----------



## Loveyabetta (Jun 25, 2020)

X skully X said:


> View attachment 1019482
> View attachment 1019483
> I have two dragon females that are slowly growing scales over their eyes. I always feed them in the same spot. I use a plastic pipette for frozen/thawed foods and squeeze the pipette so the worms or shrimp hang out the tip but not fall. It feels like spoon feeding them lol but they get good meals. 😁 neither of them are completely blind yet, they can still see But I know eventually they could be so I stick to a good routine.


Great advise!! yeh Iv read some of that  his sight is fine for the mo .. I have started to do a few taps at feeling time to get his attention .. haha he loves the Turkey baster cos that’s how i get pellets down to the Cory’s lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Personally, I would rather deal with cloudy eye than Diamond Eye. At least with cloudy eye there's a chance they have at least partial sight; Diamond Eye, none.

Feed at suggested and don't do much changing to aqua-scaping. 

Believe it or not, he will always sense when you approach his tank.


----------



## Loveyabetta (Jun 25, 2020)

That’s interesting cos Iv had him 3 months in tip top water and it’s had no change (that I can notice) so I’m hoping it’s just stopped progressing . .. I did buy him from one of those horrible jars so water condition prior to me may not have been great. .


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Loveyabetta said:


> His a dumbo, his breeder gave him to me cheep before of the scale coved
> 
> I think It's most common in dragon scales, but can happen in regular bettas as well. Bowie is a Dumbo!!


Just to clarify (sorry, off topic - in case you misinterpreted);
Dumbo or Elephant Ears (EE) is determined by big pectorals. While dragon is about the scaling. So a betta can be both dragon and EE - one individual may have both dragon scales and big pectorals.


----------

